# Any tips



## Carefulthoughts (Jan 21, 2010)

Any tips for help with letting go of a bad marriage that you didn't cause ? Each day has gotten better but at times I can be so angry about it . Or I will keep it on my mind for a day or so. Just a lil info ; seperate almost 2 months . She said she wanted a divorce I was the one who filed before she could ( then again she tends to procrastinate on everything).


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Need more info.


----------



## Dryden (Jan 5, 2010)

If it's already over and done with, then likely it's going to just take some time. It takes time to let go of built up feelings.

If it's still in the middle of the divorce, it will likely be tough to let go when your still in the thick of it.

If your religious at all, prayer can be a big help. It has helped me through some tough times.


----------



## Carefulthoughts (Jan 21, 2010)

Basically going through a divorce. Seperated almost 2 months. I don't really want the divorce though I filed to protect myself. I know she has some deep rooted issues. Tried to ask her to go to couseling with me with me paying for it.She said no. 

Basically , besides prayer. Any tips on how to let go?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Get a life. Start a class at your local junior college. Join a club. Fill you life with things you've always wanted to do. It sounds like you may be in a better place without her, at least for now. And if you want her back, you will be more attractive if you DO get a life and show that you can live without her.


----------



## Carefulthoughts (Jan 21, 2010)

Its not about getting a life. That I have. Was working full time and school full time before this. I stopped going to school cause my new job (which is same as what I was going to school for) had crazy hours at times and I couldn't deal with the divorce and all of that. I am going out more and having friends over to the house more often. 

This is about , besides prayer, what are other tips to letting go of all of this. I am not saying that everyday it kills me to be alive cause it doesn't.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Then I would say to realign how you're looking at what happened. Try to remove your emotions and analyze what happened, what kind of person your stbx is, how she contributed to the issues, how you contributed...think about what you would say to a friend who was going through it.


----------



## Carefulthoughts (Jan 21, 2010)

ty turnera


----------



## dsfg_lover_001 (Jul 4, 2010)

Well I dont really get the situation now,would you mind tell us the whole thing?thanks for sharing.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

dsfg, welcome, but notice that some of the threads haven't been visited in months, and the posters have moved on.


----------

